

Letter to my MP about web censorship - Isofarro
http://www.brucelawson.co.uk/2013/letter-to-my-mp-about-web-censorship/

======
evilstreak
Credit to John Hemming (Bruce's MP) for actually engaging in the comments.

I don't expect my elected representatives to always agree with me, and I don't
even expect them to always be well informed. Discussing their position and
being open to changing it is about the best I can hope for, and John Hemming
seems to be doing that here.

------
MarcScott
We should all do this. A more generic template:

Dear MY MP,

As a digitally literate citizen of the 21st century, I'm sure I don’t need to
explain why David Cameron and Claire Perry’s attempts to censor the Web are so
dangerous.

I’d like to know your thoughts on why this isn’t being debated in parliament;
why it seems to go against their own policy after a consultation on the issue,
and whether you (as my representative) agree with Mr Cameron’s ideas?

I’m deeply concerned at the scope-creep of these policies. We all oppose
obscene images of children and rape. But those are illegal, and filtered,
already. Is it true that we will have to opt-in to “extremist” material, and
material on “smoking”? Who decides what is “extremist”?

I urge you to oppose this censorship by the back door, and I hope you’ll raise
it in parliament, which is the proper place to debate such matters.

Yours sincerely,

MY NAME

~~~
evilstreak
Copy and paste template letters tend to be treated as less important than
letters written in the constituent's own words[1].

If you genuinely care about this issue, make the time to write about the
concerns you have yourself.

[1] [http://www.writetothem.com/about-
qa#formletters](http://www.writetothem.com/about-qa#formletters)

~~~
MarcScott
Yep. Read this after posting. Copypasta will probably be filtered. Opps

------
Isofarro
This is quite interesting:
[https://twitter.com/johnhemmingmp/status/361612814902771712](https://twitter.com/johnhemmingmp/status/361612814902771712)

John Hemming MP: "I have written a TCP/IP stack and the second implementation
globally of SSL."

That is impressive technical credentials for a Member of Parliament.

